
Numeral Systems of the World - bookofjoe
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Numeral_Systems_of_the_World.svg
======
skovorodkin
Maybe the link to [1] would be more interesting.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_numeral_systems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_numeral_systems)

